# snorkleing rene?



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

i have a buddy with a 500 renegade and wants to snorkle it. is there anyway to do it ourshelf wth pvc? if someone has done it could you give me a list at peices and kinda explain how an where to run it please? thanks for any help


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

The room under the front cowl area is small as hell. Good luck trying to do it yourself. I attempted this on my '08 that I had. I was not able to make the pipe fit under there and bought a kit. I'm not saying it can't be done, just saying its probability going to be VERY difficult to do yourself. 
I have done SEVERAL snork kits on all different kinds of bikes. By far, this is the most difficult that I have encountered. I'd give it a level 9 in difficulty. 
My opinion, a $110 snork kit is worth more than spending money at lowes and not be able to return it then have to buy the snork kit anyway. Do what you think is best for YOU. 
Wish you luck man.


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

yea when i looked at it i thought the same but i figured is ask anyway. thanks for the info.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I agree with crawfishie. I got a performance Atv snorkel kit for my 1000 renny. They don't make it for the 500 though. 

I really didn't like snorkel your Atv kits. Leaked and bad customer service...but I'm sure there's other kits out there


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

X3....better off with a kit. I also have the p-atv kit on mine. I tried the Mud Industries kit out first because of cost, and my best advice to you is DO NOT use that kit, it leaked in the belt box, and difficult to install due to poor fitment (required modification to the kit just to make it work).....and I'm no newbie to building/installing snorks, I usually build them myself.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ P-ATV Seems to be the way to go. I've yet to hear anything bad about them. (Other than high prices) But you get what you pay for. 

You couldnt GIVE me 1 of the other 2 mentioned in here, well you could give it to me, but I'd drop it right in the trash b/c that's where it belongs. 

And I dont normally condone buying ANY kit period. However on these machines, it seems to be the best route.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha P, I literally had a hard time giving that M.I. kit away. Finally traded it for a cold dr pepper 
The guy was like dude are you serious? It was pretty funny. Lesson learned and alot of money wasted, but I'm happy now.
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

^^ lmao!! a cold dr pepper for a snorkle kit! i love it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

lol yup. I told the guy he could have the kit and he said he didnt feel right about just taking it, since we were meeting at a store near my house I told him if he wanted to give me something then have me a cold dr pepper waiting when I got there.....his response: "DEAL!" (i had been trying to sell it with no luck, paid $175, but it was in the way in the barn)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

